# Christmas Eve Special Offer!!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

For today only, Expobar Office Leva single boiler for £800 delivered!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!

PM me if you are interested.....delivery won't be til first week of January


----------

